# Anyone with Wirral Vivs?



## herpa_Dank (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just ordered one (4x4x3) and I was wondering if I could see pictures of yours, and if you could tell me how you find it! Very excited, and couldn't have been happier with the service so far!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Hun, 
I got a 6x3x3 a few months ago from andy, and I swear to god the thing is solid. Despite my tegus attempt to destroy it, he has failed!!!

It's a quality piece of furniture.

I've got a pic in my tegu album, can't see all of it, because I couldn't fit it in the photo.

You won't be disappointed Sweets.


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

herpa Is that for your jungle 4x4x3 ? thanks just being nosy as im not sure what size im gonna go for.


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

photos of our vivs made by volly in my albums, very happy with them,.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks to jo-jo and a&m for the votes of confidence : victory:

Dan - don't think you noticed my post the other day on a thread in the snake section, BUT......................

for thinking i was female, your viv is now £750.

hope that's ok :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

ha ha ha


----------



## herpa_Dank (Aug 31, 2008)

volly said:


> for thinking i was female, your viv is now £750.
> 
> 
> ha ha ha


hahahaha thats fine WOMAN! As long as it's got the solid backing, I don't care! :lol2:


And yes, its for my jungle.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a stack off Volly, top notch. He even sorted out some little cut outs for the heatmats to fit in. 
He's a good chap really!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

volly said:


> thanks to jo-jo and a&m for the votes of confidence : victory:
> 
> Dan - don't think you noticed my post the other day on a thread in the snake section, BUT......................
> 
> ...


Buwhahahaaaaa!!! You made me LOL!!


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Volly's vivs rule!*

_*Yep I'm another big fan of volly's.....I have a triple stack and a rub rack, both are fab, great quality/design, also had vents/handles and runners from him for converting my own bits, all great, plus Volly is a stellar bloke who is always true to his word and very friendly, he rules tis official!:2thumb:

*_


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

herpa_Dank said:


> I've just ordered one (4x4x3) and I was wondering if I could see pictures of yours, and if you could tell me how you find it! Very excited, and couldn't have been happier with the service so far!


 
how muc have you paid for it sorry im just very nosey :flrt:


----------



## Ricko_78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Volly is a top bloke and his custom Vivs are great quality: victory:
Great prices as well:2thumb:


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

do you get delivery with the vivs ?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Delivery can always be arranged :2thumb:


----------

